# The 6 Dimensions Of Self Defense



## MJS (Dec 4, 2011)

While surfing the web, I came across a thread that Marc MacYoung had started over at MAP.  He posted this link to the SD dimensions.  IMHO, alot of this should be common sense, but I think its safe to say alot of this probably isn't covered in the typical dojo of today.  Anyways, it sparked some interesting discussion over there, so I thought I'd post it here, as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 4, 2011)

Its interesting, and can take a seat in the Theory Bucket in My Brain; But alas, in Self Defense, Youre not going to stand there and analyse all these things.

Say a Woman is attacked, for example. But the attacker doesnt want to Rape Her. Only Hurt Her. Would She not perhaps assume it was an attempted Sexual Assault?
Theres ALOT of Variables, and the 'violence is complex issue' line nails that, before it trails off.

Its a Good Map - But again, not overly useful.
I can also name some things I could safely Contradict, but nothings Perfect.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 9, 2011)

But it's 'some' decent information to have!!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 9, 2011)

The descriptions are representatives of points of view or points of awareness, an overall view of the issue of self defense or interpersonal violence.  Your post actually reflects the 1st and perhaps the 2nd dimension in the article.  

In the moment, you're going to be in the 1st dimension.  It's on, and you're not going to think about what may have led the guy about to beat you unconscious to be in front of you.  If you're at a point to do that, you're already out of the first dimension.  

Have you ever read *Flatland*? (More)  A person locked into a particular viewpoint or dimension can't perceive the higher dimensions; a sphere appears to be a series of ascending or descending circles as it passes through the plane of Flatland.  In the same way, a person locked into a particular dimension of self defense can't see the others; if you're busy dealing with the incoming fists, and that's all you can see -- you don't care if you're going to jail, or if you could have avoided the attack somehow... You're a tad preoccupied!  But someone able to handle that same situation from a 6th dimensional viewpoint may recognize that the heart of the problem is that the attacker is starving, and trap and subdue them, taking them home with them, giving them a job...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2011)

I had to google it - I assume we're talking about this?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep.  MJS did include the link, and it worked for me earlier.  For convenience:
*
1st Dimensional Paradigm: Physical combatives* -- that's it.  "all concepts that relate to physical combative skills, methods, and training."
*2nd Dimensional Paradigm:  Situational Awareness & Avoidance*.  "all conventional threat assessment, situational awareness, and avoidance concepts."
*3rd Dimensional Paradigm: Psychological & Physiological Concepts*.  "all of the psychological, physiological, and behavioral aspects of self-defense such as scenario and adrenal stress training."
*4th Dimensional Paradigm: Legal & Ethical Concepts*.  "all Use of Force, Rules of Engagement, legal, and ethical considerations of self-defense"
*5th Dimensional Paradigm: Violence Dynamics*: "focuses on the violence dynamics of confrontations. It incorporates  these aspects of violence dynamics into all of the other four  dimensions."
*6th Dimensional Paradigm: Societal Violence Dynamics*: "focuses on the societal dynamics of violence. It also incorporates these aspects into all of the other five dimensions."

It's an interesting model, and gives a framework to going beyond simply fighting.  Not sure that it's perfect.  But at least it attempts to give some sort of order or priority to thinking about these things. 

One more note on *Flatland*...  I may be confusing the original work with Carl Sagan's use of it to explain dimensions in *Cosmos*.  Or at least that's where I first recall it being mentioned.  (Though I think the first time I was exposed to dimensions in that sense was *A Wrinkle In Time*.)


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2011)

No, one should just kill your attacker! I had to smile at that, just how easy does that guy think it is for a woman, even a well trained martial artist, to kill a man with her bare hands.
Far too much info though for me to take in at one read, I do actually prefer simpler things. For me overthinking doesn't work lol!


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 7, 2012)

far too complicated and wordy for my tastes.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 7, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> No, one should just kill your attacker! I had to smile at that, just how easy does that guy think it is for a woman, even a well trained martial artist, to kill a man with her bare hands.
> Far too much info though for me to take in at one read, I do actually prefer simpler things. For me overthinking doesn't work lol!




Killing can be easy if one knows how; I don't think I agree with killing an attacker unless there is no other possible option though...


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 7, 2012)

Indagator said:


> Killing can be easy if one knows how; I don't think I agree with killing an attacker unless there is no other possible option though...


That said, most Murderers arent Trained


----------



## Indagator (Jan 7, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> That said, most Murderers arent Trained



A very good point!

And perhaps also worth a mention is the fact that in street encounters, muggings and the like, death often occurs accidentally - say from a blow to the head, an awkward fall or so forth...

We are fragile, fragile creatures. I find at times my journey in martial arts takes me along a perspective of almost a yin-yang balance between hardness and softness in various forms, presented to me in varying degrees of contrast.


----------

